# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Brooke Ence

## lila_1

Επειδή διαβάζω για εξεταστική και ήδη κουράστηκα, ποστάρω αυτή τη φοβερή ξανθιά, με το τέλειο σώμα (κατά τα γούστα μου)

Brooke Ence, ξεκίνησε με bodybuilding, τώρα το χει γυρίσει στο κροσφιτ η φτηνή... 
Εχει παίξει λίγο φωτοσοπάκι στις παρακάτω αλλά συγχωρεμένη

----------

